# The Birth of Boa Constrictors Help (Parturition)



## staceyharding (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello those who have taken the time to read this message!

I'm an animal care student and I am currently writing a report on the reproduction of the boa constrictor. 

I'm at the point of trying to understand HOW the hatched eggs exit their mother, I know this is through the cloaca but does the female have contractions? or do the newborns make their own way outside? 

It would be good for me to fully understand the birthing process from hatching if anyone knows any details  

If anyone knows the answer please could you post a reply/response! You will be life savers!! 

Thank You!


----------



## Shaun-reef (Aug 19, 2011)

This might be better in the help section where its more busy :welcome:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Developing eggs are in the oviduct. When ready to be born, contractions push the young down the oviduct, through the cloaca and out the vent. Then the young tear open the membranous egg shell and take their first breath. Sometimes some of the egg shells are torn during birth, too.

If you search the web, you are likely to find pictures of birth. With some out and some still in the egg shell.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Boas give birth to live young they dont lay eggs, they exit thd eggs in the mother as far as im aware, will be interesting if you find out more though as info like this is hard to find.


----------



## staceyharding (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you all for replying to this message. paulh I will quote your answer in my work you are a life saver and its given me a clearer understanding of the birth process. 

Thank you all again


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

staceyharding said:


> Thank you all for replying to this message. paulh I will quote your answer in my work you are a life saver and its given me a clearer understanding of the birth process.
> 
> Thank you all again


Let us know what else you find out about it please, just dont quote they are born in the eggs as boas arent.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Boa constrictor giving birth to 30 with one striped - YouTube

That is a link to a Youtube video showing a boa giving birth. It's the first I found so there may be better ones out there. That is the sort of thing that makes a much better reference than just my word.

If you look closely, you can see contractions forcing a baby out through the mother's vent. Most of the babies are still inside the membrane which is the vestige of the egg shell. One baby is being born with the membrane already torn open. You can also see one or two babies tearing open the membrane. As far as I know, baby boas use an egg tooth to cut the membrane, but I am not certain.


----------



## staceyharding (Feb 19, 2014)

I found some more information from google - its in french originally but can be translated into english and I found it very good  

Reproduction

And thank you for the videos they are fascinating! And thanks for mentioning about the egg tooth!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Look damn ugly when there just born lol


~Tom


----------

